# Windows Server 2012 R2 DNS name does not exist



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am replacing a Windows 7 Pro computer that currently is setup on Windows Server 2012 R2 with a newly purchased Windows 10 Pro computer. I setup the new computer with the same exact computer name and static IP Address and DNS settings as the old one. I've confirmed the settings after running ipconfig. I receive the following error when changing it from a Workgroup to domain. 

Note: This information is intended for a network administrator. If you are not your network's administrator, notify the administrator that you received this information, which has been recorded in the file C:\windows\debug\dcdiag.txt.


The following error occurred when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to locate an Active Directory Domain Controller (AD DC) for domain “xyz.local":


The error was: "DNS name does not exist."

(error code 0x0000232B RCODE_NAME_ERROR)


The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.XYZ.local


Common causes of this error include the following:


- The DNS SRV records required to locate a AD DC for the domain are not registered in DNS. These records are registered with a DNS server automatically when a AD DC is added to a domain. They are updated by the AD DC at set intervals. This computer is configured to use DNS servers with the following IP addresses:


75.75.75.75

75.75.76.76


- One or more of the following zones do not include delegation to its child zone:


XYZ.local

local

. (the root zone)

Any suggestions so I can add this new computer to the domain is appreciated.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What if you delete the old computer from the domain controller first?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't think those are the correct DNS addresses, those belong to Comcast. Have you checked what the DNS servers on your network are?


----------

